# what the oldest Massey



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

what is the oldset Massey Harris or rarest my guess would be the GP that you guys think


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

has to be GP


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i think the oldest massey would be the bull tractor followed by the #1,2 and 3 wich were a parrot tractor. massey then signed a deal with wallis and sold their tractors until 1935 when they purchased the wallis design and built the pacemaker and challenger then continued to build their own tractors. until the 95, 97 and 98


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ok thanks bear has the snow melted ??????:?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

see Bears a smart one! good information Bear :worthy:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ya thats because he is the older one offence


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

lol


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

snows still here had another shot last night


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i forgot to mention the gp it was made from 30-36


----------

